# Tupac - 15 years today



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

RIP


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

RIP  a very talented musician and actor.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

R.I.P. He was a talented rapper. 

So Much Pain was probably his best.

That makes Makaveli 15 today.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RIP 
terrorists and world leaders could do alot worse than listen to his music, really listen to the lyrics..


----------

